# Chronic condition?



## cyrucats (Nov 15, 2010)

Patient is seen with basal cell carcinoma on three different body areas.  They were diagnosed in 2004, 2006, and 2010.  My physician wants to know, when we count these as chronic conditions do they count as one condition (all BCC) or three?

Thanks, Cyndi


----------

